# David West injures knee, leaves game in wheelchair



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> UPDATE March 25, 12:34 am: The Jazz are officially calling this “left knee trauma” (which is a pretty scary term) but said in a release that the X-rays are negative. He will have an MRI before the team discusses the severity of the injury.
> 
> Al Jefferson of the Jazz said he hopes he is wrong but to him it looked like the injury was major and compared it to when Jefferson tore his ACL, reports Brian T. Smith of the Salt Lake City Tribune via twitter. If you’ve seen the video it’s hard to think it is anything but something serious.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/03/25/hornet%E2%80%99s-david-west-injures-knee-leaves-game-in-wheelchair/

I hope he's okay, but this isn't sounding good.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

One thing about west is hes a tough dude and plays through a lot, so exhibiting that much pain says a great deal about things. Always been a professional through and through, so I feel extra bad about any potential serious injury considering how much respect he has for the game. Somewhat off topic, how in the bloody hell could they not call a foul on Millsap on that? This will be replayed plenty of times on tv and other media outlets so I'm sure something is gonna be said about that failure of officiating.


----------

